#  Ernährung >   Schimmel mit gegessen >

## Bunny1987

Hallo, 
meine Mutter und ich hatten uns eben eine große Portion Nudeln gemacht und dann noch ordentlich geriebenen Emmentaler drüber gestreut. Später beim essen hab ich dann gesehen, dass ein paar der Käsestreifen, die noch nicht so zerschmolzen waren, seltsam blau-grünlich und pelzig aussahen.  
Bin dann in die Küche und hab in die Tüte mit dem Käse geschaut und einen großen Schimmelfleck entdeckt  *würg* 
Ich hatte bereits einige Löffel Nudeln gegessen, aber mit nicht so viel Käse dran (Is der Schimmel eigentlich automatisch sofort auch in den Nudeln dann, wenn man den Käse drüber gestreut hat?)... aber meine Mutter hatte bereits den ganzen Teller Nudeln + Käse aufgegessen.  :Undecided:  
Hab mal gelesen Schimmel soll so lebertoxisch und krebserregend sein... müssen wir uns da jetzt Sorgen machen?  :Sad:  
Oder gar mit akuten Problemen rechnen?
Mir is grad etwas übel, aber eher vor Ekel

----------


## Christiane

Wenn man einmalig eine geringe Menge Schimmel mitisst, wird der Körper sicher damit fertigwerden. Brenzlig wird es erst dann, wenn man sich öfters verschimmelte Lebensmittel antut. Beobachte einfach übers Wochenende, ob die Übelkeit verschwindet. Solltest du dich am Montag noch komisch fühlen, kann sicher der Gang zum Hausarzt nicht verkehrt sein. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Bunny1987

Also wir haben sicher auch früher schonmal unbemerkt Schimmel mitgegessen, man sieht ihn ja nicht immer. Wenn 1 Scheibe Brot verschimmelt war und man den Rest, wo nix dran is, trotzdem noch isst, wird man auch schonmal Schimmel gegessen haben... denke das wird Jedem schon passiert sein. 
Die Übelkeit kam wie gesagt vom Ekel... wenige Sekunden nach dem Essen wäre sicher nicht gleich Übelkeit eingetreten. Aber die is dann auch schnell wieder verschwunden, meine Mutter hat auch keine Probleme, obwohl sie den ganzen Teller gegessen hat... ich ja nur einige Löffel. 
Hmm naja, wenn keine akuten Beschwerden auftreten, treten hoffentlich auch keine Spätfolgen ein..

----------

